# Gentoo + pakiety z Ututo alternatywą dla Arch Linux ??

## Nomen

Czy ktoś z waz korzysta może z pakietów binarnych z pojektu Ututo lub ogólnie z binarek na gentoo ?? 

https://www.ututo.org/www/?country=ENGLISH

Jeśli tak to jak powinien wyglądać prawidłowy wpis do make.conf ??

Tu jest post gdzie jest lista serwerów:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-546883-highlight-ututo.html

W tym momencie próbuje wybrać pomiedzy przejściem na Archa lub zabawą w pakiety binarne na Gentoo.

Jeśli macie jakieś doświadczenia z binarkami na Gentoo to chętnie was wysłucham.

Tylko nie piszcie mi proszę ,że binarki na Gentoo nie mają sensu bo rozwalają ideę flag USE, chciaż jak znam życie to jakaś cholera zacytuje tą linijkę i napiszę właśnie to o co prosiłem żeby nie pisać  :Razz:  ........

Czekam na konstuktywne opinie  :Smile: 

----------

## Kajan

Może coś takiego:

```

PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/"

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Tylko nie piszcie mi proszę ,że binarki na Gentoo nie mają sensu bo rozwalają ideę flag USE, chciaż jak znam życie to jakaś cholera zacytuje tą linijkę i napiszę właśnie to o co prosiłem żeby nie pisać  

 

Ja tam się czepiać nie zamierzam   :Twisted Evil:  ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak to jest zorganizowane. Weźmiesz jedną paczkę stąd, inną stamtąd i co wtedy z zależnościami?

----------

## XianN

Spekulacja: A moze te paczki sa kompilowane ze wszystkimi dostepnymi dla niej USE ?  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

No właśnie... :/   :Twisted Evil: 

To ja już bym wolał Debiana, gdzie paczki i liby są dość modularne  :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ja tam się czepiać nie zamierzam   ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak to jest zorganizowane. Weźmiesz jedną paczkę stąd, inną stamtąd i co wtedy z zależnościami?

 

Ja już dawno zastanawiałem się nad czymś takim, bo mogło by to przyciągnąć do gentoo osoby, które boją się kompilacji (czyt. nie mają na to czasu itp.). Może jest to zorganizowane tak, jak z openoffice lub firefoxem. Możesz mieć zainstalowaną binarkę lub wersję kompilowaną.

Z flagami USE jest pewien problem. Są (trochę nieściśle, ale co tam) 2 rodzaje - takie, które powodują instalację dodatkowych paczek (zależności) i takie, które rozszeszają możliwości w obrębie tej samej paczki (mam nadzieję, że nie pisze głupot, ale tak mi się wydaje). Dla binarek więc widzę takie wyjście, że te pierwsze mogły by zostać, ale wtedy korzystały by z binarek (które były by w zależnościach z USE). Te drugie musiały by być na stałe włączone (lub wyłączone) - zmaksymalizowana funkcjonalność paczki (włączone wszystkie funkcje), albo właśnie rozdzielać moduły (ale też właczane przez USE).

Trochę to może śmierdzi SF, ale chyba byłoby wykonalne.

----------

## Nomen

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Może coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/"
> ...

 

No właśnie miałem podobny wpis dla Pentium4 i za nic nie chciało instalować, probował mi szukać w katalogach lokalnych na dysku i wywalal blad ze nic niema.

----------

## XianN

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Z flagami USE jest pewien problem. Są (trochę nieściśle, ale co tam) 2 rodzaje - takie, które powodują instalację dodatkowych paczek (zależności) i takie, które rozszeszają możliwości w obrębie tej samej paczki (mam nadzieję, że nie pisze głupot, ale tak mi się wydaje).

 

No spoko, ale nie raz nie dwa zdarza sie sytuacja, gdzie portage mowi Ci, ze jakas tam paczka musi byc skompilowana z USE="cos_tam", zeby emergnac to a tamto.

----------

## kicior

 *Nomen wrote:*   

>  *Kajan wrote:*   Może coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/"
> ...

 Pewnie o tym wiesz, ale napiszę: korzystasz z opcji -g lub -G podczas emergowania tych binarek?

----------

## kneczaj

ja ustawiłem coś takiego:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://gentoo@ftp.m120.de/P4-packages/All"
```

i rezultat jest taki:

```
emerge -G a52dec

 -Fetching binary packages info...

 * No password provided for username 'gentoo'

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
```

te 'x' na dole pokazują się w nieskończoność mimo, że pakiet ma tylko 80KB.

Powiem jeszcze, że user gentoo nie wymaga hasła i przez przeglądarkę loguje się bez wpisywania hasła.

Przy ustawieniu:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://gentoo@ftp.m120.de/P4-packages"
```

mam mniej 'x' (chyba pierwsza wersja jest lepsza):

```
-Fetching binary packages info...

 * No password provided for username 'gentoo'

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

  -- DONE!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "a52dec".
```

a jak ustawię:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://ftp.m120.de/P4-packages/All"
```

mam tylko errory:

```
-Fetching binary packages info...

 * No password provided for username 'anonymous'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5547, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5542, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4868, in action_build

    mydepgraph = depgraph(settings, trees, myopts, myparams, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 965, in __init__

    "--getbinpkgonly" in self.myopts)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6632, in populate

    self.remotepkgs = getbinpkg.dir_get_metadata(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 448, in dir_get_metadata

    filelist = dir_get_list(baseurl, conn)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 303, in dir_get_list

    listing = conn.nlst(address)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ftplib.py", line 448, in nlst

    self.retrlines(cmd, files.append)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ftplib.py", line 410, in retrlines

    return self.voidresp()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ftplib.py", line 221, in voidresp

    resp = self.getresp()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ftplib.py", line 214, in getresp

    raise error_temp, resp

ftplib.error_temp: 450 /P4-packages/All: No such file or directory
```

Może ktoś z was wie co zrobić, żeby to działało, ewentualnie jak ustawia się hasło i dlaczego w pierwszym wypadku pojawia się tyle 'x' i trwa to tak długo?Last edited by kneczaj on Mon Jun 11, 2007 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> ja ustawiłem coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://gentoo@ftp.m120.de/P4-packages/All"
> ```
> ...

 

To znaczy, że Twój binhost ma nieskończoną liczbę paczek   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nomen

 *kicior wrote:*   

>  *Nomen wrote:*    *Kajan wrote:*   Może coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/athlon-xp/"
> ...

 

Tak wiem  :Razz: 

----------

## wolk

No ja bym na twoim miejscu sie nie zastanawial i wybral archa, bo to bardzo fajna dystrybucja - uruchamia sie szybciej niz gentoo, zajmuje duzo mniej bo odpada kilkusetmegabajtowy portage. Gdyby nie to ze na gentoo sam kapiluje sobie pakiety dawno wrocil bym do archa.

P.S pewnie zaraz mnie za to ukrzyzuja albo powiedza ze gentoo uruchamia sie szybciej   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## timor

 *wolk wrote:*   

> No ja bym na twoim miejscu sie nie zastanawial i wybral archa, bo to bardzo fajna dystrybucja - uruchamia sie szybciej niz gentoo, zajmuje duzo mniej bo odpada kilkusetmegabajtowy portage. Gdyby nie to ze na gentoo sam kapiluje sobie pakiety dawno wrocil bym do archa.
> 
> P.S pewnie zaraz mnie za to ukrzyzuja albo powiedza ze gentoo uruchamia sie szybciej  

 Z tego co wiem na Archu też można kompilować wybrane pakiety, z własnymi flagami itp (ale zielonego pojęcia nie mam jak to się nazywało).

----------

## n0rbi666

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *wolk wrote:*   No ja bym na twoim miejscu sie nie zastanawial i wybral archa, bo to bardzo fajna dystrybucja - uruchamia sie szybciej niz gentoo, zajmuje duzo mniej bo odpada kilkusetmegabajtowy portage. Gdyby nie to ze na gentoo sam kapiluje sobie pakiety dawno wrocil bym do archa.
> 
> P.S pewnie zaraz mnie za to ukrzyzuja albo powiedza ze gentoo uruchamia sie szybciej   Z tego co wiem na Archu też można kompilować wybrane pakiety, z własnymi flagami itp (ale zielonego pojęcia nie mam jak to się nazywało).

  ABS i makepkg ?  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  ABS i makepkg ? 

 Tak, co prawda nie ma co porównywać tego z portage ale jest możliwość dostosowania pewnych programów pod siebie  :Smile: 

----------

## wolk

ABS i makepkg to wielka kicha, wszystkie zaleznosci ktore sa instalowane podczas kapilowania jakiegos programu, nie sa dodawane jako zaleznosci tylko jako samodzielne pakiety, wiec system zaleznosci jest do niczego nie przydatny.

----------

## Raku

 *wolk wrote:*   

> ABS i makepkg to wielka kicha, wszystkie zaleznosci ktore sa instalowane podczas kapilowania jakiegos programu, nie sa dodawane jako zaleznosci tylko jako samodzielne pakiety, wiec system zaleznosci jest do niczego nie przydatny.

 

to znany błąd pacmana, który ma być poprawiony.

----------

## mbar

 *wolk wrote:*   

> kapilowania

 

kapilować to można kapilarą  :Wink: 

----------

## binas77

OTW

Moje pytanie: 

Po co przerabiać Gentoo na wersję prekompilowaną, skoro w założeniach miała być dystrybucją w pełni kompilowaną   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Skoro ktoś decyduje się na "G" to powinien znać plusy i minusy swojego wyboru i jeżeli Gentoo komuś nie odpowiada, to jest Arch, Debian i pewnie wiele innych.

Jak przekonać ludzi do Gentoo... raczej się nie da dopóki nie posiedzą trochę na distro, które mają w dupie zależności, oraz które chcą się nauczyć C i C++ w stopniu dosyć dobrym.

Gentoo powinno być dla ludzi, którzy naprawdę lubią grzebać w byle duperelach i cieszy ich to, że COŚ W KOŃCU DZIAŁA JAK TA LALA ...

PZDR

T.

I DLA LUDZI MYŚLĄCYCH !!!!

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> oraz które chcą się nauczyć C i C++ w stopniu dosyć dobrym.

 

dlaczego zakładasz, że właśnie Gentoo jest dobre dla tych osób? Równie dobra do tych celów może być dowolna inna dystrybucja linuksa, a także MacOS, Solaris, inne *nices oraz cała rodzina Windows.

----------

## binas77

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *binas77 wrote:*   oraz które chcą się nauczyć C i C++ w stopniu dosyć dobrym. 
> 
> dlaczego zakładasz, że właśnie Gentoo jest dobre dla tych osób? Równie dobra do tych celów może być dowolna inna dystrybucja linuksa, a także MacOS, Solaris, inne *nices oraz cała rodzina Windows.

 

Nie zakładam, ale właśnie Gentoo "zmusiło" mnie do lepszego poznania wyżej wymienionych.

PZDR

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Nie zakładam, ale właśnie Gentoo "zmusiło" mnie do lepszego poznania wyżej wymienionych.

 

Ja np. C i C++ poznałem używając Windows 2000. Czy to oznacza, że osoby chcące poznać C i C++ należy przekonywać też do platformy MS?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## binas77

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *binas77 wrote:*   Nie zakładam, ale właśnie Gentoo "zmusiło" mnie do lepszego poznania wyżej wymienionych. 
> 
> Ja np. C i C++ poznałem używając Windows 2000. Czy to oznacza, że osoby chcące poznać C i C++ należy przekonywać też do platformy MS?  

 

Raku

Ja się tu wypowiadam na temat sensowności przekształcania Gentoo w distro binarne, a C i C++ dałem jako mało znaczący przykład

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Ja się tu wypowiadam na temat sensowności przekształcania Gentoo w distro binarne, a C i C++ dałem jako mało znaczący przykład

 

przykład jeden z dwóch, dotyczył ponadto sensu korzystania z Gentoo, a nie zamiany go w dystrybucję binarną, więc rozumiesz chyba, dlaczego negatywnie oceniam jego sens?

----------

## binas77

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *binas77 wrote:*   Ja się tu wypowiadam na temat sensowności przekształcania Gentoo w distro binarne, a C i C++ dałem jako mało znaczący przykład 
> 
> przykład jeden z dwóch, dotyczył ponadto sensu korzystania z Gentoo, a nie zamiany go w dystrybucję binarną, więc rozumiesz chyba, dlaczego negatywnie oceniam jego sens?

 

Rany Boskie.... 

RAKU

Jak z tobą rozmawiać ??

POWTARZAM:

GENTOO JEST DLA LUDZI, KTÓRZY ŚWIADOMIE PRZESIADAJĄ SIĘ NA DYSTRYBUCJE, KTÓRĄ TRZEBA  KOMPILOWAĆ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (i to jest sens mojej wypowiedzi)

A ty nie wiem dlaczego na mnie najeżdżasz.... skoro już nie używasz i zapomniałeś co to jest "G" 

PZDR

Tomek

----------

## banan333

U mnie to samo. 

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

Wpis w make.conf:

PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/k8/"

PKGDIR="/home/user/binhost"

Zastanawiam się czy to czasem nie problem z obsługą https. Co wy na to?

----------

